# Flags on the 48



## madman (Sep 6, 2013)

Have not seen any posts about this. Anybody doing it? The wife and I were planing on going up the 13th for a day hike and are now thinking about staying over for Sat event. Anybody else?


----------



## Nick (Sep 11, 2013)

I was thinking about this earlier this morning. Normally we have some chatter here.


----------



## Quietman (Sep 12, 2013)

*Flags on the 48*

All peaks are covered, some have room for additonal people.


----------

